# Waterloo? Laguna? or other



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking to switch to a different rod co. Been fishing with an H3 for a few years, and im looking to give something else a try. 

Who makes the rod I need to look into, and why? 

looking for a 6'5 or 6'6, medium light. 

I mostly wade, throw 12lb mono, and chunk touts, tops and corkys. 

Ive been considering Waterloo Slam Mag, some of the Laguna line, and FTU Green Rod. Anything I'm missin?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite rod that I own is the Waterloo 6-6 HP LITE...My next favorite rod will be the 7' HP LITE...The FTU Green Rod should be sold at Academy for $59.95.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dang, BJack, that zing at FTU GR is alittle harsh...they're built on some pretty awesome blanks. Slap me if I'm stupid, but I prefer a ML rod for soft plastics and a M for bigger tops and Corkys...it may just be me. Some of the Texas custom rod guys come to mind...ck out Coastal Bend Rods or Texas Rod Works.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Gotta a Waterloo Salinity 6'6". Good rod for the cost (less than $200) and I think their carrying them at Academy now.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Dont rule out Billystix,im getting one as soon as possible.Search them on here,these guys have nothing but good to say about his fine work.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Keep your money in Texas....there are many great local rod builders. Light to Medium Light for plastics and small tops...medium for corky and larger tops.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Too bad shimanos arent made in texas huh?


-mac-


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

I am in the same boat. I have fished the H3 6'9" TNT for years now and I am moving towards a 6'6"/6'5" maybe even a 6'2" and I have really looked at the Salinity line lately. I do like the medium light action, but I keep hearing that for my corkys and larger tops I need to move to a medium action. I just know I have always liked a little whip in my rod and the medium is a bit stiffer.

I really think I would pull the trigger on a Waterloo HP Lite, but on the website they do not tell you the action of the rod, just that the shortest is 6'7" on the site. Can't go wrong with the Laguna, I talked with Sarge a couple weeks ago and he told me I need a TX Wader 1 and a TX Wader 11 and I won't ever need another rod, I was close until I realized that I didn't have $650+ to purchase two new rods!!


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Too bad shimanos arent made in texas huh?
> 
> -mac-


If you want to fish with Shimano rods then go for it...they make some nice rods. As I said before....there are too many great LOCAL companies making rods to send your money out of state or out of the country...just my opinion.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Texas Rod Works is the ONLY way to go. Got a great med light in a 6'6"....check them out! Call David Cunningham before you buy. He is a local guy who cares about the fishermen using his products........link below. Tell him Miles sent you.....

http://www.texasrodworks.com/custom-rods.html


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Goags said:


> Dang, BJack, that zing at FTU GR is alittle harsh...they're built on some pretty awesome blanks.


I wouldn't go so far as to say awesome. The IM-10 blanks are nice, but everything else wrapped on them has been disappointing. The latest green rods with the recoil guides have been better. I want my $ worth when I drop $300 on a rod. I don't mean to be harsh, I just call it like I see it. I have a FTU ML green rod I'll sell you $100. PM if interested.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'll pass...prefer to roll my own.  Didn't know they were having probs w/ the components used. I retract my comment about being harsh.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be getting with Billy McDaniel very soon to make me another rod that is EXACTLY what I want. :cheers:


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I will be getting with Billy McDaniel very soon to make me another rod that is EXACTLY what I want. :cheers:


X2 
Billy has been building rods longer than most of the other guys have been alive.

Waterloo is a great rod also...


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Waterloo!!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Goags said:


> Dang, BJack, that zing at FTU GR is alittle harsh...they're built on some pretty awesome blanks. Slap me if I'm stupid, but I prefer a ML rod for soft plastics and a M for bigger tops and Corkys...it may just be me. Some of the Texas custom rod guys come to mind...*ck out Coastal Bend Rods or Texas Rod Works*.


X2 For local builders. Cant go wrong with Texas Rod Works or Coastal Bend Rods.



Miles2Fish said:


> Texas Rod Works is the ONLY way to go. Got a great med light in a 6'6"....check them out! Call David Cunningham before you buy. He is a local guy who cares about the fishermen using his products........link below. Tell him Miles sent you.....
> 
> http://www.texasrodworks.com/custom-rods.html


Indeed. Have been to his shop and he takes the time to show you what goes into the rods. Process and options. Great guy who does quality work for reasonable prices.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Waterloo X2!!!!


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just purchased 2 laguna rods. The devil stick and the latis stick. I really like them both so far with the devil stick being my favorite. Everyone has there own preference just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

What model is the devil and latis stick? i was interested in purchasing one, but never found one. I have heard of these on other forums, but have never actuallly seen one, a picture would be awesome. thanks!


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

backwater said:


> If you want to fish with Shimano rods then go for it...they make some nice rods. As I said before....there are too many great LOCAL companies making rods to send your money out of state or out of the country...just my opinion.


I believe smack was referring to shimano reels.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Paslaw,if you are looking for a great custom built rod,give 3rd coast a call.They are located in texas city,there craftsmanship,quality, and material is excelleant,you will really like there rods.You won't be disapointed.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

My dad got rid of his FTU green rods in favor of Waterloo. I throw ARS H3 Titanium Ultra and couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

X1000 for Texas Rod Works, qaulity of work cant be compared and also a super cool guy that works with you, giving you exactly what you want.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Get a Laguna Texas Wader II and and be done with it!!


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Laguna*

Laguna all the way. If you want to see some different models send me a PM and I will meet you to let you see soem of the actions.


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

Dont forget about Kistler! Check out the ZBONE, its an awesome rod. Texas made.


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Taking nothing away from any of the other Texas builders, I have to agree with the recommendation about Texas Rod Works.

Now why don't you try this? This Friday and Saturday the *Texas Custom Rod Builders Show* will be held down at the Lake Jackson Civic Center in Lake Jackson. (10am-6pm both days.) I can't think of any better place for you to go look for a new fishing rod than a civic center full of rod builders.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I just put a Core 50 on a Shamino Cumulus and hands down the lightest set up I've ever held. I've been fishing a Skeleton and a Shamino 200E7 and like the Shamino and Core 50 over it. It's personal preference, go down and hold a few before you buy. Keep in mind somthing I just learned, allot of guys are going to a light vs. a medium rod when using braid, because braid has no strech. Check weights of rods if looking for a lite one. The Core 50 and Cumulus is so much lighter then my Skeleton and 200E7 it's hard to go back other than as a backup. I've noticed every time I go lighter it almost impossible to go back to my previous set up.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Spots&Dots19 said:


> I believe smack was referring to shimano reels.


Sorry....thought this post was about rods.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Saw some really nice lagunas at Daleys hunt and fish the other day, they had camo eva grips in different colors and they also carry tourstar grips and rods. If you guys havent checked out the tourstar grips, get your hands on one. The feel is amazingly soft, yet grippy. I have a rod on the way with a charcoal split grip to match a chronarch 100d7 


-mac-


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

As mentioned. If you can , Try a few out.. have em rig up a reel and put some weight on it as well.

I tried this test with the 3 mentioned and was sold on Laguna since. I have 4 different models. The 6'2 with a core 50 is the fav wade pole, then the 6'9 topwater to the 7 classic bait n spin for the boat..

Throw in a BillyStix 6'6 . As well for the yak and back up wade pole.

Try the Rod Makers Conference or if you can hold out to for the Houston Fishing show.

Also you might check into the new black recoil guides..

I like rod thread.. get to post Laguna's first prototype


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

The Devil Stik is the LCDS69. The Latis Stik is the LCUL67. When I can figure out how I will post the pics for you. I picked them both up at Daleys fish or hunt.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

*Laguna all day!*

I should be getting my new one from Sarge any day now. I will try to post a pic when I do.:texasflag


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Saw some really nice lagunas at Daleys hunt and fish the other day, they had camo eva grips in different colors and they also carry tourstar grips and rods. If you guys havent checked out the tourstar grips, get your hands on one. The feel is amazingly soft, yet grippy. I have a rod on the way with a charcoal split grip to match a chronarch 100d7
> 
> -mac-


Your gonna need a bigger yak to carry all your stuff.


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

laguna rods you cant go wrong


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Marsh rat rods Alvin tx


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

*Laguna*

I had a chance to use a Laguna Wader Briefly this past weekend in Baffin.
I usually throw a Castaway Skeleton Hg40 series and I have been toying with the idea calling Sarge over at Laguna and giving him the green light to build a Wader II for me. After this trip and seeing how light this rod I believe I will be placing an order this week. Not only was this Rod light the craftmanship was outstanding. Everything you would expect from a high end rod.


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Got me a laguna on order should be ready at the fishing show can't wait !!


----------



## jlbrown (May 2, 2010)

> The FTU Green Rod should be sold at Academy for $59.95.





> I have a FTU ML green rod I'll sell you $100.


Since it's only worth $60 new, I'll give you $40 for your used specemin.
:rotfl:


----------



## laguna_4_me (Oct 3, 2005)

Next time, try a St. Croix LegendXtreme rod. You will be very impressed. My favorite rod is the XC68MXF.

www.stcroixrods.com/product/legendxtreme


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

I've owned Waterloo, Lagunas, Castaway Skeletons, and American Rodsmith H3's, haven't had the pleasure of using a Billystix yet. I have now gone all Laguna and have another 6'4" Latis stick on the way. Lagunas are awesome but In reality so are all the other high end rods. You won't be disappointed with any high end rod in the right action for you.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I fish waterloo and red tail rods. Waterloo is very well known so no explanation needed. If you want a truly custom masterpiece, I would go red tail all the way. He has several flavors from mild to wild and all are custom built to customer specs. I guess it is all in what you are looking for....

www.redtailrods.com


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

laguna.....bought 2 from daileys camo green and grey/black latis/wader2 love them you can feel everything especially with a weak winter bite.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Laguna!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.926056,-95.076019


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Here it is z


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Here it is finished! If you are looking for a flat out primo rod. Then go put a Laguna in your hand and just feel it. Thanks Sarge!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How much did the blank weigh bare bones? Thats crazy light


-mac-


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Ive been fishing with the same H&H Back Country for a couple years now and have zero complaints. Been a great rod and balances well with my trust ole curado. I dont have experience with Texas Rod Works as far as inshore rods, but Dave built me a couple surf rods several years ago and I still to this day dont fish with anything else. Still get compliments every time Im out about how good the rods look and they cast a country mile. Really nice guy to boot. When its time for me to build a couple inshore rods hes gonna be the first guy I call.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

J.T. Barely said:


> Here it is finished! If you are looking for a flat out primo rod. Then go put a Laguna in your hand and just feel it. Thanks Sarge!


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

*laguna!*

Ok this may seem nuts, but I read this board pretty often but not getting involved...until this thread that is. I had to chime in about Laguna Rods. I even waited the 24 hour approval period just so I could weigh in.

1st - Sarge and Chris are top notch fellas in every way.
2nd - They will listen to what you want and make it EXACTLY the way you want it, no matter how hair brained.
3rd - Unbelievable feel and workability
4th - My rod with reel weighs <11 ozs!

Five

P.S. I'll chime in more often now!


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Rob. Mac I don't know I don't build them I just love to fish with them. You would need to talk to Sarge at the fishing show, I'm sure he would be able to answer any questions you might have. I know one thing. It Barely weighs anything at all!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a Waterloo Crankn Mag. Havent fished with it very much...actually once in a buddies tournament. Is so light im scared im going to break it. I hear a lot of talk about the slam mag and such. Does anyone have anything good to say about the Crankn Mag?


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

StoryTeller said:


> I have a Waterloo Crankn Mag. Havent fished with it very much...actually once in a buddies tournament. Is so light im scared im going to break it. I hear a lot of talk about the slam mag and such. Does anyone have anything good to say about the Crankn Mag?


Storyteller I too have a crankn mag 6'9" and it's awesome. Don't worry about breaking it I have caught many of solid upper slot reds with it with no worries! Now get out there and fish some!


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Waterloo!! Jimmy Burns is a great guy, and will hook you up with a rod that fits you right.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas guys. After talking to a few rod builders, I went with David at Texas Rod Works. He seemed like the only person I talked to who actually talked me out of what I "Wanted" and into what I "Need" out of a rod. Cant wait to get my new stick in.


----------



## pinche perro (Jun 5, 2010)

wateloo,just got 2 new rods they call it the hybrid fast tip with good backbone.


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

I have fished with all of them over the years. Last year, I had one made for my wife by Darrin Tony in New Braunfels. It is really good. Very light with enough backbone to stick. She caught many fish...including a 25" trout and 30# red in the Land cut.

When she wasn't in the boat, guess which rod I used??? I like it so much that I just picked up the one I had made for me. Hers is a 6'6" with a split handle, retractible eyes. I only made two changes...7' and had 3" added in the middle of the split handle for my larger hand.

I highly recommend...reasonable and exceptional quality. You can contact Darrin at: [email protected]

F2RF


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

if i were spending your money, i would probably get a lagunaloo texas mag waderstix II extreme. pair it with a shimano garcia revo 50mg7 and suffix pro windtamer 157/4 braid and you'll be set!!!

opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one and they all stink... unless you get a pornstar, then it'll smell like roses. use the search button on the top of the page dude and you'll find all the info you need.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Texas Rod Works*

Like others have also commented, do you self a favor and call David Cunningham at Texas Rod Works. He will match your specific fishing style techniques and cater a rod specifically to those needs. As well, you would be supporting a fellow 2Colloer and local rod builder.

http://www.texasrodworks.com/custom-rods.html


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

Here we go - wars between rod builders and followers again 

If you want to support local, Laguna is the best.

If U want the KING of rods, U have to have Gloomis.

There is reason why most of the PROs in tournament use Gloomis rods and Shimano reels.


----------

